

A LEGO replica of the CMS particles detector at CERN - lf6648
http://www.physics.umd.edu/rgroups/hep/LegoCMS/

======
sp332
I was just thinking, "No love for ATLAS?" but here it is :) <http://atlas-
model.mehlhase.info/>

------
pasbesoin
A friend worked on the CMS construction; he had some rather interesting
stories -- always was a good story-teller.

I'll have to remember to bring this up.

As an aside, I wish Lego would introduce some kits like this (although maybe a
bit smaller in scale/price; $2300 is a bit beyond the holiday budget). I want
my kids dreaming of ray guns they may actually construct, one day.

